# Carb Jet Conversion Chart



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Width------Keihin # -- DynoJets # -- Mikuni # 
0.0350---- 92.5--------- 92-----------86.3 
0.0360---- 95----------- 94-----------88.1 
0.0370---- 97.5--------- 96-----------90.0 
0.0380---- 100---------- 98-----------91.9 
0.0390---- 102.5------- 100---------- 93.8 
0.0400---- 105--------- 102---------- 95.6 
0.0410---- 107.5------- 104---------- 97.5 
0.0420---- 110--------- 106---------- 99.4 
0.0430---- 112.5------- 108--------- 101.3 
0.0440---- 115--------- 110--------- 103.1 
0.0450---- 117.5------- 112--------- 105.0 
0.0460---- 120--------- 114--------- 106.9 
0.0470---- 122.5------- 116--------- 108.8 
0.0480---- 125--------- 118--------- 110.6 
0.0490---- 127.5------- 120--------- 112.5 
0.0500---- 130--------- 122--------- 114.4 
0.0510---- 132.5------- 124--------- 116.3 
0.0520---- 135--------- 126--------- 118.1 
0.0530---- 137.5------- 128--------- 120.0 
0.0540---- 140--------- 130--------- 121.9 
0.0550---- 142.5------- 132--------- 123.8 
0.0560---- 145--------- 134--------- 125.6 
0.0570---- 147.5------- 136--------- 127.5 
0.0580---- 150--------- 138--------- 129.4 
0.0590---- 152.5------- 140--------- 131.3 
0.0600---- 155--------- 142--------- 133.1 
0.0610---- 157.5------- 144--------- 135.0 
0.0620---- 160--------- 146--------- 136.9 
0.0630---- 162.5------- 148--------- 138.8 
0.0640---- 165--------- 150--------- 140.6 
0.0650---- 167.5------- 152--------- 142.5 
0.0660---- 170--------- 154--------- 144.4 
0.0670---- 172.5------- 156--------- 146.3 
0.0680---- 175--------- 158--------- 148.1 
0.0690---- 177.5------- 160--------- 150.0 
0.0700---- 180--------- 162--------- 151.9 
0.0710---- 182.5------- 164--------- 153.8 
0.0720---- 185--------- 166--------- 155.6 
0.0730---- 187.5------- 168--------- 157.5 
0.0740---- 190--------- 170--------- 159.4 
0.0750---- 192.5------- 172--------- 161.3 
0.0760---- 195--------- 174--------- 163.1 
0.0770---- 197.5------- 176--------- 165.0 
0.0780---- 200--------- 178--------- 166.9 
0.0790---- 202.5------- 180--------- 168.8 
0.0800---- 205--------- 182--------- 170.6 
0.0810---- 207.5------- 184--------- 172.5 
0.0820---- 210--------- 186--------- 174.4 
0.0830---- 212.5------- 188--------- 176.3 
0.0840---- 215--------- 190--------- 178.1 
0.0850---- 217.5------- 192--------- 180.0 
0.0860---- 220--------- 194--------- 181.9 
0.0870---- 222.5------- 196--------- 183.7 
0.0880---- 225--------- 198--------- 185.6 
0.0890---- 227.5------- 200--------- 187.5


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I love my FI


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

me too, bro.
then we get to put cool stuff on like power commanders go tweak it up.


----------

